# Amplificador 240w +-20v alguien lo conoce



## miguelca53 (Jul 15, 2009)

Apelo a la solidaridad del foro para saber si alguien lo conoce lo copie de ladelec 
segun allos es asi 
algun reemplazo para los 2n5884  2n5886 
ahora los diodos 1n4004 hay tres y el otro es 1n4001 esta bien


----------



## jaju1972 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hay un circuito muy parecido en una revista "Electronica y Computadores" de Cekit y resulta que son 120 Wrms 240 de pico musical la configuracion creo que se llama "current dumping" o algo por el estilo
yo personalmente prefiero los amplificador en "discreto" y si es posible con salida MosFet ya que cuando satura el sonido no es tan agresivo debido al "soft clipping"
Igualmente si el uso es hogareño supongo que debe funcionar bien, reemplazos podrian ser mj15003 y mj15004 sin problema
espero haber sido de ayuda


----------



## unleased! (Jul 15, 2009)

Los 1N400x son diodos de 1A de aplicaciones generales. La última cifra significa la tensión máxima de trabajo que viene siendo:

1N4001 => 50V
1N4002 => 100V
1N4003 => 200V
1N4004 => 400V
1N4005 => 600V
1N4006 => 800V
1N4007 => 1000V

Creo que se confundieron al poner el 1N4001, para mi que son todos 1N4004

Mira en tu tienda habitual los precios, normalmente los 1N4007 son los mas baratos (sobre 1 o 2 centimos) y te soportan mas tensión.

Abur!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2009)

Ese diseño es un DESASTRE. Punto.

No se te ocurra gastar dinero en ese amplificador por que lo unico que vas a conseguir son problemas y mas aún si pretendes usarlo en alta potencia.

La idea de excitar los transistores con las variaciones de corriente de la alimentación de un A.O. (AO de potencia en este caso) es de mediados de los 80s y hasta donde yo se nunca tuvo ningun éxito, en particular por que es imposible estabilizarlo térmicamente y la estabilidad en frecuencia es muy dudosa....y en este caso van en puente...uuuhhhhh!

Acá, en el foro, hay una parva de diseños de amplificador de 100, 150, 200 y mas watts, discretos o con los STK, que han sido construidos y probados hasta el cansancio. Si necesitas esa potencia, buscá uno que te convenga y hacelo, pero no gastes tu dinero en ese esquema, ya que el precio va a terminar siendo el mismo que uno discreto y la confiabilidad, suponiendo que sobreviva, va a ser infinitamente inferior

Saludos!


----------



## miguelca53 (Jul 16, 2009)

muchachos colegas amigos se agradece su preocupacion por responder

he aqui una leccion  la polvora la inventaron los chinos 



gracias


----------

